# EF-M and EFS Lens Comparison



## GeraldPerkins (Jul 20, 2020)

The EF-M 22mm and EF-M 11-22mm lens seem to be well regarded. How do they compare to the EFS 24mm and the EFS 10-18mm lens.Obviously they are larger and require an adapter, just interested in IQ. I know it's not a lot of money but just hate to spend $ on roughly equivalent lens.
Thanks,
Gerald


----------



## brad-man (Jul 20, 2020)

You can start here...
Lens Comparison


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 23, 2020)

First way to go is TDP as *brad-man* pointed out. 


GeraldPerkins said:


> ... they are larger and require an adapter, just interested in IQ. I know it's not a lot of money but just hate to spend $ on roughly equivalent lens. ...


Fully got your point. I suppose it depends on having less equipment and money to spend vs. beeing in the "native" lens environment.


----------

